# American Gothic Photo Rendition



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Not feeling well today, but I am hoping when I get home, my hubby and I can recreate this photo to share with you guys.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i will try that this week end i don't know how i will do it but i am thinking of a way


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Our Spirit store has a pair of statues of them this year (American Gothic).


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Richard O'Brien and Patricia Quinn from Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The American Gothic painting actually depicts a Farmer and his daughter.
I always thought it was his wife (like most) until I read an arcticle about it in the paper.


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Here ya go, whohahahahaha







[/IMG]*


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm still no good at all with Gimp, and I don't have access to my machine with Photoshop on it, but here's a quick something I was able to whip up:


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

DaveintheGrave said:


> The American Gothic painting actually depicts a Farmer and his daughter.
> I always thought it was his wife (like most) until I read an arcticle about it in the paper.


Almost, but not quite. The model Wood used for the female (his own sister Nan) apparently became embarrassed at being depicted as the wife of someone twice her age and began telling people that the painting was of a man and his daughter, a point on which Wood remained silent. [Mia Fineman, 2005]


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Great renditions!!! I love it. Anyone want to change it up, post pics of yourself, I would love to see what you come up with.


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great Thread. Over the summer I was over to a friend's house (his family own's an old farm) and I noticed a small, old, farmhouse in the woods. I guess his Aunts and Uncles built it to play in when they were kids some 60 years ago. Anways, that gave me an idea to build a similar prop of an old farm house with the American Gothic people. Suprisingly, I found renditions of these characters at my local Spirit of Halloween store this year. So, I purchased and am building the front of the house and porch to cover the garage door and having the front door open so people can go inside and see the totured souls that the Gothic farmer and family have done to the locals.....


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I believe it was the season premiere of My Name Is Earl where I saw this rendition with Crabman and Joy. Anyone else see it?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok here is my rendition.









Next picture is with my hubby, daughter and niece. 









Story behind pic, I told hubby about the photo rendition, and he was all for it, now where to take the photo. We grabbed the pitchfork and camera, and off we went. We are driving down the road, what about that place over there, it is the perfect barn.. I had hubby to pull up to the house, I got out, went to the door, spoke to the owner of the barn and he agreed to let us take photos in front of his barn, then he came out and actually took the photos himself. Really nice people, I am sure they thought us crazy.


----------

